# Gamecube game listings spotted on Nintendo's website



## WiiUBricker (Aug 9, 2017)

Nintendo's revamped games catalogue on its website is nothing new as it allows you to search for games and purchase them there. However still as of right now, when you visit the games page you can see 4 incomplete listings of Gamecube games. The games are as follows:

- The Chronicles of Narnia
- Doshin the Giant
- Sonic Adventure DX
- Tony Hawk's Underground 2

All listings show a TBD release date and unknown platform. This opened up speculation among fans about a potential Gamecube Virtual Console service on Switch. Of course it may as well be a simple database error from a recent maintenance.

 Source


----------



## AutumnWolf (Aug 9, 2017)

WiiUBricker said:


> View attachment 95142
> 
> Nintendo's revamped games catalogue on its website is nothing new as it allows you to search for games and purchase them there. However still as of right now, when you visit the games page you can see 4 incomplete listings of Gamecube games. The games are as follows:
> 
> ...


Cool but... Doshin The Giant? The chronicles of narnia? Ummm... ok


----------



## Chary (Aug 9, 2017)

I'm gonna laugh so hard if we finally get Gamecube VC...and those are the titles we get.


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Aug 9, 2017)

It's 90% likely to be an error. Why would there be *no* Mario game? Kart could probably not happen (30% chance), Sunshine could not happen (40% chance), but Party would definitely be there.


----------



## Daemon64 (Aug 9, 2017)

I'd Highly doubt that those four games would be on the hypothetical Switch VC, especially before games like Super Mario Sunshine and. Super Smash Bros. Melee.
The only one of those 4 that I could see coming to Switch is Sonic Adventure DX, but again probably not before some of Nintendo's own games.


----------



## Scarlet (Aug 9, 2017)

Thanks Uncle Nintendo, you're just like my real uncle with your game selection.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 9, 2017)

Chary said:


> I'm gonna laugh so hard if we finally get Gamecube VC...and those are the titles we get.


inb4 N3DS ports


----------



## Scarlet (Aug 9, 2017)

Wait just a gosh darn minute. It just dawned on me. 
I am sorry Nintendo, I did not mean to call you out if we're getting a Chao Garden on the Switch.

My bad amigos, no disrespect here.


----------



## Returnofganon (Aug 9, 2017)

Idk what you guys are talking about those are the best games to have come out on the gamecube why would you want anything else


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Aug 9, 2017)

I don't know what to make of this. It seems real enough, I don't see how they could have mistakenly added those games to the Switch catalogue if they have no intention of ever releasing them for Switch. Though I doubt their intention was to leak the news that GameCube VC is coming to Switch, if it's listed on the official site, I can't really cry "hoax" or "fake".
But that's a really odd choice of games.
I can't really think of any good reason why they would pick those 4 games specifically. Maybe they're the only 4 games that work perfectly in their in-house GC emulator right now? That's the only thing I can think of, but it still seems a bit far-fetched.
It might be that those 4 games are just a test of their GC emulator, and they have been able to get them working well and secure the licenses for their re-release. If they are indeed coming, I doubt they'll be the first GameCube VC we see, they might just have been the first ones to be confirmed fully working and with the necessary licenses secured.

@WiiUBricker There's a typo in "under*f*round" by the way, might want to fix that if you want this frontpaged


----------



## sarkwalvein (Aug 9, 2017)

Nice joycons design on that pic.
I would buy that if someone produced it.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Aug 9, 2017)

sarkwalvein said:


> Nice joycons design on that pic.
> I would buy that if someone produced it.


Agreed, though I was never a huge fan of the GC controller, if GameCube VC is indeed coming this would be the best way to play them.
The only thing I don't like is that the buttons are at the wrong angle. It might not affect use but I feel like it would throw me off since I'm used to playing GC games with a real GC controller.


----------



## LaPingas (Aug 9, 2017)

wait
where is the melee
cmon nintendo


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Aug 9, 2017)

Notice that while the other three say "undefined" under "type," Doshin the Giant actually has GameCube written there


----------



## BORTZ (Aug 9, 2017)

The just when you thought the mentally addled dog controller couldn't look worse.

I hope this happens but I would rest easier know that I could purchase VC games on the switch...


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 9, 2017)

LaPingas said:


> wait
> where is the melee
> cmon nintendo


They can always add it later.
Hm... There's that Kirby racing game right? I would love to play it on my future Switch.


----------



## LaPingas (Aug 9, 2017)

Felek666 said:


> They can always add it later.
> Hm... There's that Kirby racing game right? I would love to play it on my future Switch.


still i don't know about half of the games here
i hope they won't just release a vc port, and they'll actually make a port with all of the wishes of melee players for a perfect version of the game (standart rules being the competitive rules, fixing unquestionable unfair banned glitched like the freezing glitch, gcc support, and maybe even nintendo hosting their own shit)


----------



## Scarlet (Aug 9, 2017)

LaPingas said:


> still i don't know about half of the games here
> i hope they won't just release a vc port, and they'll actually make a port with all of the wishes of melee players for a perfect version of the game (standart rules being the competitive rules, fixing unquestionable unfair banned glitched like the freezing glitch, gcc support, and maybe even nintendo hosting their own shit)


Horrible idea. Melee purists will want the pure game experience, and even then I doubt they'd even bother with a Switch VC version, since it'll never be the original Melee.
I just can't get behind a Melee HD or Melee VC. Really, unless you were playing it competitively, it wasn't all that great a game. While Brawl was horrible for competitive play, it clearly outshines Melee as a casual experience, and Smash 4 is the better game to introduce new fans to the series. It just doesn't have a place in my opinion.


----------



## PrincessLillie (Aug 9, 2017)

WiiUBricker said:


> Sonic Adventure DX


That's my childhood there! LETSGOLETSGOLETSGO!!!!
If this somehow means GC Virtual Console on the Switch... Oh my god... Nintendo may have leaked some shit.


----------



## LaPingas (Aug 9, 2017)

ScarletKohaku said:


> Horrible idea. Melee purists will want the pure game experience, and even then I doubt they'd even bother with a Switch VC version, since it'll never be the original Melee.
> I just can't get behind a Melee HD or Melee VC. Really, unless you were playing it competitively, it wasn't all that great a game. While Brawl was horrible for competitive play, it clearly outshines Melee as a casual experience, and Smash 4 is the better game to introduce new fans to the series. It just doesn't have a place in my opinion.


no shit. and sf5 is the best game for casuals, isn't it? still supported by capcom
i don't say they need to make their new entry of the series just melee. they need to release it alongside a new smash.
and just lately melee players have been discussing memory card mods to make inconsistent techniques on most of the controllers out there, consistent on all of the controllers. melee starts to change, and if nintendo actually listen to the fans once, they can do the same like capcom imo
im from the melee community so i know the shit im talking about. TODAY, the 20XXTE mod programmer released a new mem card mod and will be used in the next major, shine 2017, in all setups.


----------



## Scarlet (Aug 9, 2017)

LaPingas said:


> no shit. and sf5 is the best game for casuals, isn't it? still supported by capcom
> i don't say they need to make their new entry of the series just melee. they need to release it alongside a new smash.
> and just lately melee players have been discussing memory card mods to make inconsistent techniques on most of the controllers out there, consistent on all of the controllers. melee starts to change, and if nintendo actually listen to the fans once, they can do the same like capcom imo
> im from the melee community so i know the shit im talking about. TODAY, the 20XXTE mod programmer released a new mem card mod and will be used in the next major, shine 2017, in all setups.


But even if they tried, it'd never be right lol. The Melee community would never be happy. And am I reading it wrong, or are you saying Street Fighter 5 is something Nintendo should aspire towards?


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Aug 9, 2017)

ScarletKohaku said:


> Horrible idea. Melee purists will want the pure game experience, and even then I doubt they'd even bother with a Switch VC version, since it'll never be the original Melee.
> I just can't get behind a Melee HD or Melee VC. Really, unless you were playing it competitively, it wasn't all that great a game. While Brawl was horrible for competitive play, it clearly outshines Melee as a casual experience, and Smash 4 is the better game to introduce new fans to the series. It just doesn't have a place in my opinion.


Even for a casual experience Brawl was slow and clunky.

Sm4sh 4k when?


----------



## LaPingas (Aug 9, 2017)

ScarletKohaku said:


> But even if they tried, it'd never be right lol. The Melee community would never be happy. And am I reading it wrong, or are you saying Street Fighter 5 is something Nintendo should aspire towards?


they actually can be. all of the ANGERY shit is just memes lmao. just make input lag as low as possible and dont change the game in stupid ways and it can actually be golden to get rid of crt tvs
and yup, nintendo should make something like capcom's relationship with the sf5 scene while making a new-school smash game which they'll also support


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 9, 2017)

No games people care about though? 

THUG2? Why not THPS3? It's superior. 
Sonic Adventure DX?  Why not SA2 Battle?


----------



## Scarlet (Aug 9, 2017)

Memoir said:


> Even for a casual experience it was slow and clunky.


Credit where it's due, the events were cool. And sure Adventure Mode was nice. But Brawl genuinely improved both of those to the point where it's the better game for casuals with no exception. I respect Melee players, but man I cannot in my right mind call Melee a good game.


LaPingas said:


> they actually can be. all of the ANGERY shit is just memes lmao. just make input lag as low as possible and dont change the game in stupid ways and it can actually be golden to get rid of crt tvs
> and yup, nintendo should make something like capcom's relationship with the sf5 scene while making a new-school smash game which they'll also support


Erm... I'm not sure if you were informed... But like... SF5 is not a very good game. At all. No company should aspire to a game like that, especially with how it launched.


----------



## mrjc1238 (Aug 9, 2017)

These are 100% the ONLY GC virtual console games we're gonna get, solely because they are without a doubt the best games of all time


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Aug 9, 2017)

ScarletKohaku said:


> Credit where it's due, the events were cool. And sure Adventure Mode was nice. But Brawl genuinely improved both of those to the point where it's the better game for casuals with no exception. I respect Melee players, but man I cannot in my right mind call Melee a good game.
> 
> Erm... I'm not sure if you were informed... But like... SF5 is not a very good game. At all. No company should aspire to a game like that, especially with how it launched.


Its strictly a fighting game. I can't rate it on story/adventure or the events section. I see it as a pick up fighting game for you and your friends. Adventure was.. Alright in Brawl.. And I guess if you use that standard? Yeah, it was better for casuals than melee. The way the game played though? I can't say that. Sm4sh on the other hand? Absolutely.


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 9, 2017)

ScarletKohaku said:


> Credit where it's due, the events were cool. And sure Adventure Mode was nice. But Brawl genuinely improved both of those to the point where it's the better game for casuals with no exception. I respect Melee players, but man I cannot in my right mind call Melee a good game.
> 
> Erm... I'm not sure if you were informed... But like... SF5 is not a very good game. At all. No company should aspire to a game like that, especially with how it launched.



Melee is too fast (the animations were too fast and floaty). Brawl had that stupid-arse tripping mechanic and felt too slow.


----------



## Chary (Aug 9, 2017)

LaPingas said:


> they actually can be. all of the ANGERY shit is just memes lmao. just make input lag as low as possible and dont change the game in stupid ways and it can actually be golden to get rid of crt tvs
> and yup, nintendo should make something like capcom's relationship with the sf5 scene while making a new-school smash game which they'll also support


Make the input lag low? I don't think Nintendo can actually make the Switch's connection to the TV low input, since no matter what, it's gonna be HDMI (not component) and even if it's on a Switch screen...which would make tourneys ridiculous, (still not a CRT) I still think hardcores are going to be completely thrown off by any change like that, because it _won't be 100% like the original._


----------



## LaPingas (Aug 9, 2017)

ScarletKohaku said:


> Credit where it's due, the events were cool. And sure Adventure Mode was nice. But Brawl genuinely improved both of those to the point where it's the better game for casuals with no exception. I respect Melee players, but man I cannot in my right mind call Melee a good game.
> 
> Erm... I'm not sure if you were informed... But like... SF5 is not a very good game. At all. No company should aspire to a game like that, especially with how it launched.


did i actually say it's a good game? dont feed me with words. i say it has a good support from capcom and they are doing a really good job with the competitive community except for the part of the game itself. many ppl (plus me) prefer sf4.
didn't i clearly said that nintendo should keep both melee old school smash game AND new school smash 5/whatever for both competitive and casuals. i don't say "fuck casuals go back to brawl or whatever". i say let both styles of gameplay live, under nintendo's support.
like, see how melee fans keeping things up BY THEMSELVES? if nintendo would go in there, it'll be awesome for all sides.


----------



## Scarlet (Aug 9, 2017)

Memoir said:


> Its strictly a fighting game. I can't rate it on story/adventure or the events section. I see it as a pick up fighting game for you and your friends. Adventure was.. Alright in Brawl.. And I guess if you use that standard? Yeah, it was better for casuals than melee. The way the game played though? I can't say that. Sm4sh on the other hand? Absolutely.


Brawl feels like the Windows Vista of Smash. Melee is XP that everybody stands by despite it not being all that great, and Smash 4 is Windows 7, which used things that Vista introduced but removed all the jank. I think that's the best analogy lol


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Aug 9, 2017)

ScarletKohaku said:


> Brawl feels like the Windows Vista of Smash. Melee is XP that everybody stands by despite it not being all that great, and Smash 4 is Windows 7, which used things that Vista introduced but removed all the jank. I think that's the best analogy lol


That's actually perfect. Ha!


----------



## mrjc1238 (Aug 9, 2017)

ScarletKohaku said:


> Brawl feels like the Windows Vista of Smash. Melee is XP that everybody stands by despite it not being all that great, and Smash 4 is Windows 7, which used things that Vista introduced but removed all the jank. I think that's the best analogy lol


That being said, Smash 64 is Windows 95


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Aug 9, 2017)

mrjc1238 said:


> That being said, Smash 64 is Windows 95



Fun to go back to occasionally but really serves no purpose for the modern day.


----------



## LaPingas (Aug 9, 2017)

Chary said:


> Make the input lag low? I don't think Nintendo can actually make the Switch's connection to the TV low input, since no matter what, it's gonna be HDMI (not component) and even if it's on a Switch screen...which would make tourneys ridiculous, (still not a CRT) I still think hardcores are going to be completely thrown off by any change like that, because it _won't be 100% like the original._


low lag monitors exist  some ppl actually think we should move on to those monitors aka benq. 
and i really think that even if it will have a bit more lag, an offer for full support from nintendo is too big to reject


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Aug 9, 2017)

LaPingas said:


> low lag monitors exist  some ppl actually think we should move on to those monitors aka benq.
> and i really think that even if it will have a bit more lag, an offer for full support from nintendo is too big to reject


Not sure why people ignore monitors as viable gaming screens.


----------



## Hells Malice (Aug 9, 2017)

Competitive melee is garbage. It's just a broken exploited mess and it looks like trash to watch.
Melee is just for a casual fight here and there, it's pretty fun. I've spent probably over 3000 hours on melee, mostly during my highschool years. Competitively, it has NOT aged well. Smash 4 is the definitive version right now. Brawl is...uh. Yeah. We don't talk about Brawl.

Melee players need to move on to the definitive version and stop pretending competitive melee is a legit thing anymore.


----------



## LaPingas (Aug 9, 2017)

Memoir said:


> Not sure why people ignore monitors as viable gaming screens.


idk, tho i don't see real hate for those. crt is just the best solution out there now, u know we are still talking about a nintendo gamecube/wii setup

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Hells Malice said:


> Competitive melee is garbage. It's just a broken exploited mess and it looks like trash to watch.
> Melee is just for a casual fight here and there, it's pretty fun. I've spent probably over 3000 hours on melee, mostly during my highschool years. Competitively, it has NOT aged well. Smash 4 is the definitive version right now. Brawl is...uh. Yeah. We don't talk about Brawl.


blind hater of melee. what if we wouldn't have those :/


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Aug 9, 2017)

LaPingas said:


> idk, tho i don't see real hate for those. crt is just the best solution out there now, u know we are still talking about a nintendo gamecube/wii setup
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


Yeah, I need to find a crt screen that doesn't have a high pitched noise when I turn it on.


----------



## Hells Malice (Aug 9, 2017)

LaPingas said:


> blind hater of melee. what if we wouldn't have those :/



"I've spent probably over 3000 hours on melee, "
no ya bro totes hate it bro

No rebuttal or argument, just "haters gonna hate"
Oh you delusional melee fanchild, sweet summer child one day you'll understand.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Aug 9, 2017)

ScarletKohaku said:


> Horrible idea. Melee purists will want the pure game experience, and even then I doubt they'd even bother with a Switch VC version, since it'll never be the original Melee.
> I just can't get behind a Melee HD or Melee VC. Really, unless you were playing it competitively, it wasn't all that great a game. While Brawl was horrible for competitive play, it clearly outshines Melee as a casual experience, and Smash 4 is the better game to introduce new fans to the series. It just doesn't have a place in my opinion.


I agree. I was never a huge fan of Melee, though I barely got to play it until I got a powerful enough PC to run Dolphin and by then I had already played Brawl lots. The original was always my favorite, in fact I think it still is, that might be the nostalgia talking though.
But anyway, I'm not very interested in the competitive aspect, I only play it for fun, and I find Smash 4, or even Brawl to be more fun than Melee. Especially Smash 4 because there's so much content. My brother has all the DLC (I think) and I enjoy playing it with him occasionally.
It gets boring when being limited to a (relatively) small number of characters and stages. Smash 4 basically has infinite variety.
But I think the main reason I don't like Melee that much is because everyone who still plays it, plays competitively or is learning to play competitively. As a casual Smash player it's not very fun to play against those people, I don't stand a chance. Whereas in other Smash games, I actually stand a chance (even though I'm still not very good at them and lose a lot)
I'm not a sore loser by any means, but I don't think anyone can honestly say they enjoy losing over and over and never feeling like they have any hope of winning.

And indeed, Melee players will probably still prefer to play it on an original GameCube. I mean, they prefer playing it on GameCube over Dolphin, even if it works perfectly on Dolphin. In fact I think they even prefer playing it on GC over Wii even though it's the exact same experience.

Even if it ran perfectly on the Switch, and isn't changed from the original in any way, there'd probably be minute differences (such as in input lag, timing, speed and so on that most people wouldn't even notice) that they would complain about.
A GameCube with original controllers is a very specific set of hardware, it always behaves the same, on the software side and the hardware side, and people used to playing on that specific hardware and software might be able to get used to playing it on Switch VC instead, but the honest truth is they probably wouldn't bother. They would try it once and realize "this doesn't play like I'm used to" and then go back to playing it on GC. And that might be for the best, since it ensures that they wouldn't be thrown off when playing in tournaments because they're used to playing it on VC but the tournament uses original hardware.

The fact that (almost?) all competitive Melee players prefer the original GC controllers over the Sm4sh GC controller is proof enough of that. To me, it feels a bit different compared to the original controllers, but not different enough to matter. For someone who plays competitively, practices every day and so on, it's probably a completely different story. Because they have so much more time invested in playing on a very specific set of hardware, and the way they play is a lot more dependant on muscle memory and timing, if any of the parameters change even a little, they could be thrown off completely.


TotalInsanity4 said:


> Notice that while the other three say "undefined" under "type," Doshin the Giant actually has GameCube written there


I noticed that as well. Until I saw that I was wondering if it might just be ports, but nope.


----------



## LaPingas (Aug 9, 2017)

Hells Malice said:


> "I've spent probably over 3000 hours on melee, "
> no ya bro totes hate it bro
> 
> No rebuttal or argument, just "haters gonna hate"
> Oh you delusional melee fanchild, sweet summer child one day you'll understand.


i understand. i understand that you don't even try to look at melee in the right way. 
it's like ppl shittin on balance issues. before they heard it from some ppl on the internet they didn't actually think about it, but now it's "cool to complain"
there's a difference between saying "i prefer new-school style smash" and "competitive melee is garbage"
conclusion
ur garbage


----------



## Beerus (Aug 9, 2017)

SONIC DX OHHH YEAH BABY


----------



## LaPingas (Aug 9, 2017)

The Real Jdbye said:


> I agree. I was never a huge fan of Melee, though I barely got to play it until I got a powerful enough PC to run Dolphin and by then I had already played Brawl lots. The original was always my favorite, in fact I think it still is, that might be the nostalgia talking though.
> But anyway, I'm not very interested in the competitive aspect, I only play it for fun, and I find Smash 4, or even Brawl to be more fun than Melee. Especially Smash 4 because there's so much content. My brother has all the DLC (I think) and I enjoy playing it with him occasionally.
> It gets boring when being limited to a (relatively) small number of characters and stages. Smash 4 basically has infinite variety.
> But I think the main reason I don't like Melee that much is because everyone who still plays it, plays competitively or is learning to play competitively. As a casual Smash player it's not very fun to play against those people, I don't stand a chance. Whereas in other Smash games, I actually stand a chance (even though I'm still not very good at them and lose a lot)
> ...


i pointed some facts in comments above about "melee players wont even like it"
same goes for what i think nintendo should do with casual/not casual issue.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Aug 9, 2017)

WiiUBricker said:


> - The Chronicles of Narnia
> - Doshin the Giant
> - Sonic Adventure DX
> - Tony Hawk's Underground 2


This seems kind of a joke list but at least there's THU2.


----------



## KiiWii (Aug 9, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> No games people care about though?
> 
> THUG2? Why not THPS3? It's superior.
> Sonic Adventure DX?  Why not SA2 Battle?



Omg I hope they (do or don't) interpolate the audio in their emulation  

.. I can't finish the joke as I don't remember what you hate 

The games look like they're from a few publishers, perhaps it's an exercise in licensing over quality of games.

Idk. I'm tired.


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 9, 2017)

KiiWii said:


> Omg I hope they (do or don't) interpolate the audio in their emulation
> 
> .. I can't finish the joke as I don't remember what you hate
> 
> ...



Removing or using linear interpolation is not accurate emulation in any hardware emulators, so yeah, there I said it.  Haters's gonna hate


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Aug 9, 2017)

They replaced the Button d-pad with a cross pad. Not very joy-con-ic 

But wonder if there is Virtual console and is 1080P? Also wonder if they plan to have GBA link cables working, either for 3DS VC ports or something else.


----------



## Chary (Aug 9, 2017)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> This seems kind of a joke list but at least there's THU2.


But where's my Pro Skater?!!? 0/10 Nintendo worst company. 

That actually begs the question of what games we can actually potentially get, should GameCube VC be real. THPS1 HD was removed from digital storefronts because music licenses had run out. We also saw legal issue be the reason the Wii couldn't get Banjo Kazooie on the VC too. Perhaps some older fan favorite games can never get a hypothetical VC treatment because of dead companies and expired licenses/contracts.


----------



## LaPingas (Aug 9, 2017)

OK i go to sleep.
so ill leave here 2 tweets about melee actually making up new standarts. no, don't make excuses. nintendo can make this big.
https://twitter.com/dansalvato/status/895013964593061889
https://twitter.com/dansalvato/status/895331558818631681

good night  (at least in my place ayyyy)


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 9, 2017)

Chary said:


> But where's my Pro Skater?!!? 0/10 Nintendo worst company.
> 
> That actually begs the question of what games we can actually potentially get, should GameCube VC be real. THPS1 HD was removed from digital storefronts because music licenses had run out. We also saw legal issue be the reason the Wii couldn't get Banjo Kazooie on the VC too. Perhaps some older fan favorite games can never get a hypothetical VC treatment because of dead companies and expired licenses/contracts.



THPS series > THAW or THUG series ;O;


----------



## Hells Malice (Aug 9, 2017)

LaPingas said:


> i understand. i understand that you don't even try to look at melee in the right way.
> it's like ppl shittin on balance issues. before they heard it from some ppl on the internet they didn't actually think about it, but now it's "cool to complain"
> there's a difference between saying "i prefer new-school style smash" and "competitive melee is garbage"
> conclusion
> ur garbage



I'm starting to understand why everyone laughs when someone mentions ""competitive"" melee.
The manchildren who play it truly are touched in the head, huh?

Still no argument against anything I said though, which i'm obviously not surprised about anymore. Ah man, too funny.
Still just "ur jst a h8r!!!!!"
No yeah it's uh, not the buggy glitched mess that is competitive, which offers approx 8 of the 26 characters as 'viable' due to horrendous balancing issues, namely caused by these abused glitches/bugs. 8 is pretty generous too, it's more like 3-4. No one except hardcore manchildren can even watch competitive melee because it's just a seizure inducing orgy of bugged out gamecube era exploited splooge all over the screen for 14 seconds until someone wins. That someone generally being fox.

No ya gr8 competive gam bro 8/gr8 so gud i'm jus hatin'.

inb4 reply refuting 0 of my points, only pointing to me being a hater of a game I spent 3+++ years straight playing all through highschool, as an argument.


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 9, 2017)

Unpopular opinion: Melee is overrated to high heaven, I'd rather see other games on the Gamecube VC. Sorry, not sorry.


----------



## KiiWii (Aug 9, 2017)

Remember how Nintendo sourced Roms ripped unnofficially before and used them in their own VC/compilations?

I wonder if they will just yoink dolphin for emulation, optimise it a bit and be done with it, adding any games they can sell from the GC catalog in today's market.


----------



## lordkaos (Aug 9, 2017)

It is in times like these when I fell like a dumbass, I just got the component cables for the gamecube last year.


----------



## KiiWii (Aug 9, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> Unpopular opinion: Melee is overrated to high heaven, I'd rather see other games on the Gamecube VC. Sorry, not sorry.



Agreed I couldn't give 2 shits about melee, but there are plenty of great games I would love to play again.

Luigi, 1080, f-zero, twin snakes, star fox, etc


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 9, 2017)

KiiWii said:


> Remember how Nintendo sourced Roms ripped unnofficially before and used them in their own VC/compilations?
> 
> I wonder if they will just yoink dolphin for emulation, optimise it a bit and be done with it, adding any games they can sell from the GC catalog in today's market.



I'd rather not Nintendo defile Dolphin with their greedy little hands. Sega tried to get Libretro to use their emulators and got shot down big time. Nintendo should write their own damn emulator for once. Wait, never mind, that would require actual conceited effort, silly me.


----------



## Chary (Aug 9, 2017)

LaPingas said:


> OK i go to sleep.
> so ill leave here 2 tweets about melee actually making up new standarts. no, don't make excuses. nintendo can make this big.
> https://twitter.com/dansalvato/status/895013964593061889
> https://twitter.com/dansalvato/status/895331558818631681
> ...


Nintendo _could_, but they've never been receptive to fan creations or mods. Didn't Nintendo also kill Project M, as well? That doesn't leave much hope, sadly. I know they're trying to focus more on e-sports however, but even then, I don't think it'll change Nintendo's archaic way of dealing with things. 

Should we actually get Melee, I think it'll be disappointing to fans, because no GC controller yet (hypothetically we could see a release of it again like the Wii U, but it's not certain) and it'll be completely locked down. People have been playing Melee on original hardware for 15 years, and via emulation that catered to their desires for almost just as long. I feel like Nintendo would open themselves up to fan outrage if they decided to actually port it. They don't even have a good track record with virtual console after the Wii U. Their NES ports were problem-ridden.


----------



## LaPingas (Aug 9, 2017)

Hells Malice said:


> I'm starting to understand why everyone laughs when someone mentions ""competitive"" melee.
> The manchildren who play it truly are touched in the head, huh?
> 
> Still no argument against anything I said though, which i'm obviously not surprised about anymore. Ah man, too funny.
> ...


nothing here actually says how melee is bad.
glitchy? who cares.. like it actually made melee more deep
8 viable characters? again, no one cares about balancing.
you're trying hard to make excuses cause you didn't try once to understand melee. like the rest of melee haters.
ppl stay play melee for a reason and closed minded like you don't deserve to get from it's beauty.

good night


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Aug 9, 2017)

Memoir said:


> Even for a casual experience Brawl was slow and clunky.
> 
> Sm4sh 4k when?


It wasn't the best. I had fun with it, but Sm4sh is just so much better in every way, looking at it objectively I really think it's the best Smash game right now. I have a soft spot for the the original (has to be played with original N64 controllers though), but it does feel a lot more primitive.
But Brawl had a lot of content in it. I had fun with Subspace Emissary, especially when playing in coop, and I wish that Sm4sh would have had something similar. You could spend hours upon hours just on beating that mode alone, and then you have all of the classic game modes on top of that, it really made you feel like you were getting your money's worth (Though I never actually bought it )


LaPingas said:


> they actually can be. all of the ANGERY shit is just memes lmao. just make input lag as low as possible and dont change the game in stupid ways and it can actually be golden to get rid of crt tvs
> and yup, nintendo should make something like capcom's relationship with the sf5 scene while making a new-school smash game which they'll also support


Modern TVs have a lot more input lag than old CRTs, it can be alleviated somewhat with the "Game Mode" or "PC mode" that most modern TVs have that disable some of the post processing. Input lag without enabling that can be awful to the degree that even when just trying to do basic tasks on a connected PC, the mouse will be so laggy that it's almost unusable (Example: Dad's TV, I was trying to install emulators on it and I thought the wireless mouse was just getting a lot of interference because it took like half a second to respond but then every game I tried to run was unplayable because it took literally around half a second after pressing a button before it responded, the solution was to enable the PC mode that was buried in one of the menus, problem solved)
Monitors generally have less input lag than TVs.
But even when all is said and done, the input lag will never be 0 because digital signals don't work that way. Even in optimal conditions, with the best monitor/TV with the least input lag possible, it will not be as good as a CRT, and that's probably enough to throw off competitive Melee players, or even hardcore fans of retro games.


Chary said:


> Make the input lag low? I don't think Nintendo can actually make the Switch's connection to the TV low input, since no matter what, it's gonna be HDMI (not component) and even if it's on a Switch screen...which would make tourneys ridiculous, (still not a CRT) I still think hardcores are going to be completely thrown off by any change like that, because it _won't be 100% like the original._


Indeed, and that's pretty much what I was trying to say in my previous post, and also signal lag between the console and the TV screen is not the only issue, there will be differences in how long the signal from the controller takes to get processed and how long the console takes to output the video signal, plus maybe some timing differences in the emulation itself. There are a lot of factors that could affect the gameplay when it comes to moves that require frame-perfect timing, there's really not a lot of room for error. Even if you had cycle-accurate emulation (not happening on the Switch or any current hardware, not for GC emulation), there will still be minute differences caused by other things. It's just impossible to get it 100% like the original unless the hardware is identical.


LaPingas said:


> low lag monitors exist  some ppl actually think we should move on to those monitors aka benq.
> and i really think that even if it will have a bit more lag, an offer for full support from nintendo is too big to reject


Low lag, but not 0 lag, and that's the problem


----------



## LaPingas (Aug 9, 2017)

Chary said:


> Nintendo _could_, but they've never been receptive to fan creations or mods. Didn't Nintendo also kill Project M, as well? That doesn't leave much hope, sadly. I know they're trying to focus more on e-sports however, but even then, I don't think it'll change Nintendo's archaic way of dealing with things.
> 
> Should we actually get Melee, I think it'll be disappointing to fans, because no GC controller yet (hypothetically we could see a release of it again like the Wii U, but it's not certain) and it'll be completely locked down. People have been playing Melee on original hardware for 15 years, and via emulation that catered to their desires for almost just as long. I feel like Nintendo would open themselves up to fan outrage if they decided to actually port it. They don't even have a good track record with virtual console after the Wii U. Their NES ports were problem-ridden.


again, perfect port can be made imo, they just don't need to be lazy. nes classic _was lazy_


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 9, 2017)

Chary said:


> Nintendo _could_, but they've never been receptive to fan creations or mods. Didn't Nintendo also kill Project M, as well? That doesn't leave much hope, sadly. I know they're trying to focus more on e-sports however, but even then, I don't think it'll change Nintendo's archaic way of dealing with things.
> 
> Should we actually get Melee, I think it'll be disappointing to fans, because no GC controller yet (hypothetically we could see a release of it again like the Wii U, but it's not certain) and it'll be completely locked down. People have been playing Melee on original hardware for 15 years, and via emulation that catered to their desires for almost just as long. I feel like Nintendo would open themselves up to fan outrage if they decided to actually port it. They don't even have a good track record with virtual console after the Wii U. Their NES ports were problem-ridden.



I think Nintendo was about to shut it down, but actually didn't shut it down, the Project M people bailed before Nintendo had a chance to.


----------



## LaPingas (Aug 9, 2017)

The Real Jdbye said:


> It wasn't the best. I had fun with it, but Sm4sh is just so much better in every way, looking at it objectively I really think it's the best Smash game right now. I have a soft spot for the the original (has to be played with original N64 controllers though), but it does feel a lot more primitive.
> But Brawl had a lot of content in it. I had fun with Subspace Emissary, especially when playing in coop, and I wish that Sm4sh would have had something similar. You could spend hours upon hours just on beating that mode alone, and then you have all of the classic game modes on top of that, it really made you feel like you were getting your money's worth (Though I never actually bought it )
> 
> Modern TVs have a lot more input lag than old CRTs, it can be alleviated somewhat with the "Game Mode" or "PC mode" that most modern TVs have that disable some of the post processing. Input lag without enabling that can be awful to the degree that even when just trying to do basic tasks on a connected PC, the mouse will be so laggy that it's almost unusable (Example: Dad's TV, I was trying to install emulators on it and I thought the wireless mouse was just getting a lot of interference because it took like half a second to respond but then every game I tried to run was unplayable because it took literally around half a second after pressing a button before it responded, the solution was to enable the PC mode that was buried in one of the menus, problem solved)
> ...


minimal lag is the target, not no lag. low lag monitors actually accepted mostly


----------



## Hells Malice (Aug 9, 2017)

LaPingas said:


> nothing here actually says how melee is bad.
> glitchy? who cares.. like it actually made melee more deep
> 8 viable characters? again, no one cares about balancing.
> you're trying hard to make excuses cause you didn't try once to understand melee. like the rest of melee haters.
> ...




haters [✔]
An actual coherent argument refuting points [✘]


----------



## LaPingas (Aug 9, 2017)

Hells Malice said:


> haters [✔]
> An actual coherent argument refuting points [✘]


there is a point. you see a buggy shit while we see a beautiful accident.
we love melee. we love seeing our fav players making things that seem impossible.
we like creative combos which use some high level stuff.
WE LOVE SEEING A SAMUS BEATING LEFFEN.
WE LOVE SEEING MANGO AT HIS BEST.
WE LOVE DRAMA.
melee is just like a show. a good one with some mind blowing stuff.
i can link you to my fav sets and explain why they're my favs


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 9, 2017)

Knowing how well-programmed Nintendo's "own" emulators are, the games will be forced 4:3 without any way to stretch them, linear audio interpolation and 480i/p graphics, you know, nothing indicating an emphasis on emulation accuracy. You know, classic Nintendo VC emulation quality.


----------



## cvskid (Aug 9, 2017)

Surprised that doshin the giant is there at all. That and also surprised that the version of sonic adventure dx that will come to the switch is the gamecube version instead of the hd version of sonic adventure dx that the xbox 360 and ps3 versions got.


----------



## Hells Malice (Aug 9, 2017)

LaPingas said:


> there is a point. you see a buggy shit while we see a beautiful accident.
> we love melee. we love seeing our fav players making things that seem impossible.
> we like creative combos which use some high level stuff.
> WE LOVE SEEING A SAMUS BEATING LEFFEN.
> ...



Wait

did you just list out why Melee is actually a better soap opera than it is a game now?

I think...i think you just did my job for me.


----------



## Carnelian (Aug 9, 2017)

They finally did it, they killed the GameCube controller.


----------



## Scarlet (Aug 9, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> Knowing how well-programmed Nintendo's "own" emulators are, the games will be forced 4:3 without any way to stretch them, linear audio interpolation and 480i/p graphics, you know, nothing indicating an emphasis on emulation accuracy. You know, classic Nintendo VC emulation quality.


You do have to wonder. I mean, didn't they make accuracy a focus with the SNES N3DS VC and NES Classic? Maybe things are looking up on the emulation front.


----------



## LaPingas (Aug 9, 2017)

Hells Malice said:


> Wait
> 
> did you just list out why Melee is actually a better soap opera than it is a game now?
> 
> I think...i think you just did my job for me.


wow some ppl are just stupid.
WHEN DID I SAY THAT MELEE IS THE BEST GAME ON THE WORLD?
i said that it is a good competitive game with a good scene and you're making up shit like the rest of the haters.
wow. no words.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Aug 9, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> Removing or using linear interpolation is not accurate emulation in any hardware emulators, so yeah, there I said it.  Haters's gonna hate


Unless the console already used linear interpolation 


Hells Malice said:


> I'm starting to understand why everyone laughs when someone mentions ""competitive"" melee.
> The manchildren who play it truly are touched in the head, huh?
> 
> Still no argument against anything I said though, which i'm obviously not surprised about anymore. Ah man, too funny.
> ...


I don't think you are giving the competitive Melee community nearly enough credit. They are actually really nice people and fun to hang around with. They just found a niche they liked and stuck with it, nothing wrong with that. Sure there is a vocal minority that rips on every other Smash game but that's the case for anything, there's always a vocal minority that ruins it and gives the fandom a bad reputation.


the_randomizer said:


> Unpopular opinion: Melee is overrated to high heaven, I'd rather see other games on the Gamecube VC. Sorry, not sorry.


Agreed tbh. Like Super Mario Sunshine, Mario Kart Double Dash, all of the GC Mario Party games, Star Fox Adventures and probably others I've forgotten.
I don't think that's actually an unpopular opinion. Pretty much only competitive players still care about Melee. Like I said, they found a niche they liked and stuck with it, nothing wrong with that.


KiiWii said:


> Remember how Nintendo sourced Roms ripped unnofficially before and used them in their own VC/compilations?
> 
> I wonder if they will just yoink dolphin for emulation, optimise it a bit and be done with it, adding any games they can sell from the GC catalog in today's market.


I don't think that would be a good idea, Dolphin in its current state is not capable of running full speed on a stock clocked X1 and the X1 in the Switch is underclocked so it certainly wouldn't run any better.
They might be able to optimize it a bit, but it'd probably be easier to write their own from scratch (as they know the inner workings of the GameCube and they have all the documents on it), than trying to heavily optimize someone else's code that they're not familiar with. If they were to optimize Dolphin enough to run full speed on an underclocked X1 they might end up having to rewrite most of the code anyway.


LaPingas said:


> minimal lag is the target, not no lag. low lag monitors actually accepted mostly


Not for things that require frame-perfect timing. For the vast majority of games, small amounts of input lag isn't an issue, but competitive play in Melee requires frame-perfect timing in order to pull off combos that move so fast most people can't even follow what's happening. There are also some NES games where even small amounts of input lag will throw you off, ex: Battletoads. And I'm sure every retro platform has a number of those games, it's not something unique to Melee.


----------



## SANIC (Aug 9, 2017)

Memoir said:


> Even for a casual experience Brawl was slow and clunky.
> 
> Sm4sh 4k when?


Smash 4K


----------



## LaPingas (Aug 9, 2017)

The Real Jdbye said:


> I don't think you are giving the competitive Melee community nearly enough credit. They are actually really nice people and fun to hang around with. They just found a niche they liked and stuck with it, nothing wrong with that. Sure there is a vocal minority that rips on every other Smash game but that's the case for anything, there's always a vocal minority that ruins it and gives the fandom a bad reputation.


this.
we reached some peaks by ourselves. no support whatsoever. and we had haters the entire time.
and still, melee seems like it wont stop for some good years at least.

k now im really going to sleep
hope someone will actually understand my point


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 9, 2017)

The Real Jdbye said:


> Unless the console already used linear interpolation



Which the N64 most certainly did not, but used Gaussian interpolation; LLE audio plugins get it right in N64 and on Dolphin, so....... I've never seen any documentation or instance of a console using anything but Cubic Spline or Gaussian interpolation for audio *shrug*. If someone has a source to the contrary, LLE is cycle-accurate to the real deal. Linear interpolation is garbage xD

Edit: Only emulator/system that used Linear is PSP.


----------



## Hells Malice (Aug 9, 2017)

LaPingas said:


> wow some ppl are just stupid.
> WHEN DID I SAY THAT MELEE IS THE BEST GAME ON THE WORLD?
> i said that it is a good competitive game with a good scene and you're making up shit like the rest of the haters.
> wow. no words.



Your last two replies have literally stated outright how bad melee is as a competitive game, given it's just a glitchy mess with 0 balancing.
A fun casual game, suuure m8. But not competitive.

Btw I really would stop using the word haters, because historically that word has_ never _been used by sane people.

But anyway dude if you enjoy your soaps, that's all cool bro. I'm just here pointing out why melee is a trash competitive game, it's clear you like it for the soap opera drama. I ain't gonna hate. We all got our fixes.


----------



## cvskid (Aug 9, 2017)

Competitively it's not worth getting into melee. Your hands will suffer in the long run because of it.


----------



## StarTrekVoyager (Aug 9, 2017)

Hells Malice said:


> Competitive melee is garbage. It's just a broken exploited mess and it looks like trash to watch.
> Melee is just for a casual fight here and there, it's pretty fun. I've spent probably over 3000 hours on melee, mostly during my highschool years. Competitively, it has NOT aged well. Smash 4 is the definitive version right now. Brawl is...uh. Yeah. We don't talk about Brawl.
> 
> Melee players need to move on to the definitive version and stop pretending competitive melee is a legit thing anymore.


I love you. I agree 100%. Exactly like the trashy MKWii competitve scene, they took all the exploits, bugs and brokenness of the game and called it "metagame". Also no one wants to play Melee on Dolphin despite the fact it has exactly zero input lag with the official GC controller adapter.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Aug 9, 2017)

LaPingas said:


> minimal lag is the target, not no lag. low lag monitors actually accepted mostly


Not for things that require frame-perfect timing.


the_randomizer said:


> Which the N64 most certainly did not, but used Gaussian interpolation; LLE audio plugins get it right in N64 and on Dolphin, so....... I've never seen any documentation or instance of a console using anything but Cubic Spline or Gaussian interpolation for audio *shrug*. If someone has a source to the contrary, LLE is cycle-accurate to the real deal. Linear interpolation is garbage xD
> 
> Edit: Only emulator/system that used Linear is PSP.


True. LLE is not cycle-accurate though, it uses firmware dumps (or reverse engineered firmware) instead of approximating the behavior.


StarTrekVoyager said:


> I love you. I agree 100%. Exactly like the trashy MKWii competitve scene, they took all the exploits, bugs and brokenness of the game and called it "metagame". Also no one wants to play Melee on Dolphin despite the fact it has exactly zero input lag with the official GC controller adapter.


I don't think it's really an issue of input lag (well, there will be input lag because it's outputting to a modern LCD/LED monitor), it's more an issue of emulation accuracy and performance. There can be hiccups in emulation which make it not buttery smooth like the original system, even if you have a powerful PC. And Dolphin is far from an accurate emulator (getting better though), so there can be minute differences in timing unrelated to input lag that throw off competitive players.
Competitive players do use Dolphin though. But it's mostly just for using the online feature to practice.


----------



## AshuraZro (Aug 9, 2017)

Nintendo has committed to 3 NES specific games to be available sometime. They have been unclear in how they've discussed the future of emulation on the Switch beyond avoiding the use of the term Virtual Console in any way when discussing their future program.
I don't see a point in speculation like this nor do I understand why anyone would have their hopes so high at this time.


----------



## tiamat999 (Aug 9, 2017)

I want them to release melee with wavedashing glitch fixed and watch the tourney scene go apeshit


----------



## Scarlet (Aug 9, 2017)

AshuraZro said:


> Nintendo has committed to 3 NES specific games to be available sometime. They have been unclear in how they've discussed the future of emulation on the Switch beyond avoiding the use of the term Virtual Console in any way when discussing their future program.
> I don't see a point in speculation like this nor do I understand why anyone would have their hopes so high at this time.


Speculation is always a fun game, though I do get where you're coming from. People are just dire for some news and hoping the games they like are amongst those eventually released.


----------



## cvskid (Aug 9, 2017)

tiamat999 said:


> I want them to release melee with wavedashing glitch fixed and watch the tourney scene go apeshit


Doubt it. They will just stick to using a gamecube and a crt tv for the rest of their lives.


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 9, 2017)

The Real Jdbye said:


> Not for things that require frame-perfect timing.
> 
> True. LLE is not cycle-accurate though, it uses firmware dumps (or reverse engineered firmware) instead of approximating the behavior.
> 
> ...



It sounds closer to the console than Nintendo's own efforts, and as one who played DK64 on the real hardware, I can assure you Nintendo's Wii U N64 VC is pretty inaccurate in the audio department. Linear interpolation be damned, I don't have high hopes of them getting it right with Gamecube either.

I'd be more than happy to show a comparison.


----------



## StarTrekVoyager (Aug 9, 2017)

The Real Jdbye said:


> I don't think it's really an issue of input lag (well, there will be input lag because it's outputting to a modern LCD/LED monitor), it's more an issue of emulation accuracy and performance. There can be hiccups in emulation which make it not buttery smooth like the original system, even if you have a powerful PC. And Dolphin is far from an accurate emulator (getting better though), so there can be minute differences in timing unrelated to input lag that throw off competitive players.
> Competitive players do use Dolphin though. But it's mostly just for using the online feature to practice.


Actually, they recently fixed _el famoso _occasional stutter each time the emulator loads a new thing.


----------



## RustInPeace (Aug 9, 2017)

Chary said:


> I'm gonna laugh so hard if we finally get Gamecube VC...and those are the titles we get.



Oh, but Sonic Adventure DX was a favorite of mine back then. Not the best launch game for GC VC, but I enjoyed it, and now Big The Cat is a laughably bad character. Also, the music was sweet, those early 21st century Sonic games had some amazing original songs and quality stage music.


----------



## cvskid (Aug 9, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> It sounds closer to the console than Nintendo's own efforts, and as one who played DK64 on the real hardware, I can assure you Nintendo's Wii U N64 VC is pretty inaccurate in the audio department. Linear interpolation be damned, I don't have high hopes of them getting it right with Gamecube either.


Yeah, playing dk64 on vc almost feels like a different games if you are used to doing certain things that only work in the real n64 version.


----------



## isoboy (Aug 9, 2017)

What if they released that controller with the dpad but you could ONLY get the "controller and extra gamecube purple colored and wristband LIMITED edition bundle" for 200 dollars. Would be hilarious.


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 9, 2017)

cvskid said:


> Yeah, playing dk64 on vc almost feels like a different games if you are used to doing certain things that only work in the real n64 version.



The audio sounds like a DS game (really tinny/raspy compared to the real N64), even Mupen 64 and PJ64 get it right, you'd think Nintendo would've put more effort. Also injecting Banjo Kazooie into DK64, it suffers the same fate. I bet dollars to donuts the Gamecube emulator will suffer as well.


----------



## StarTrekVoyager (Aug 9, 2017)

cvskid said:


> Yeah, playing dk64 on vc almost feels like a different games if you are used to doing certain things that only work in the real n64 version.


Yeah, but it's also for the better. They removed that "the more lag there is, the faster you move" hacky workaround since the lag is eliminated, and the game finally plays like it was supposed to.


----------



## Chary (Aug 9, 2017)

RustInPeace said:


> Oh, but Sonic Adventure DX was a favorite of mine back then. Not the best launch game for GC VC, but I enjoyed it, and now Big The Cat is a laughably bad character. Also, the music was sweet, those early 21st century Sonic games had some amazing original songs and quality stage music.



I'm a huge fan of SA1, but let's be real, the salt and hilarity would be amazing if we got those games instead of like, Mario Sunshine lol


----------



## StarTrekVoyager (Aug 9, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> The audio sounds like a DS game (really tinny/raspy compared to the real N64), even Mupen 64 and PJ64 get it right, you'd think Nintendo would've put more effort. Also injecting Banjo Kazooie into DK64, it suffers the same fate. I bet dollars to donuts the Gamecube emulator will suffer as well.


Being nitpicky about something only audio-crazy experts will notice is really not fair. I don't think the average guy will notice this or complain about it.


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 9, 2017)

StarTrekVoyager said:


> Yeah, but it's also for the better. They removed that "the more lag there is, the faster you move" hacky workaround since the lag is eliminated, and the game finally plays like it was supposed to.



Right, graphically, N64 games are cleaner, run at 480p and have smoother framerates, but...never mind.



StarTrekVoyager said:


> Being nitpicky about something only audio-crazy experts will notice is really not fair. I don't think the average guy will notice this or complain about it.



They still could've done a better job, other N64 games sound fine, why do Rare games sound messed up?  Emulation accuracy should be done, the system is clearly capable of more accurate emulation.


----------



## cvskid (Aug 9, 2017)

StarTrekVoyager said:


> Yeah, but it's also for the better. They removed that "the more lag there is, the faster you move" hacky workaround since the lag is eliminated, and the game finally plays like it was supposed to.


True, just takes used to not being able to clip through walls and moon jump and things like that because it was fixed lol


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Aug 9, 2017)

StarTrekVoyager said:


> Actually, they recently fixed _el famoso _occasional stutter each time the emulator loads a new thing.


I might have to tell my cousin about that. He's a competitive Melee player (actually I got him into it, man do I regret that ), but one time I was over at my moms (my mom was renting an apartment from my aunt at that point so they were living in the same building), my brother went downstairs to join my cousin and his friends in Melee so I joined them, and they were talking about playing online with Dolphin and my cousin said it lagged on his PC. It wasn't very laggy, but it was very slightly stuttering when he was in a match (even offline), maybe it was related to this. They had no idea how to fix it though (and neither did I), but I did find it slightly amusing watching them download all sorts of crap (and using Google heavily) in order to get his GC controller adapter working on his PC, when AFAIK Dolphin already had support for that built in and all they probably needed to do was change some settings to get it working right. But I've never done it myself so I didn't really feel like I would be able to help them, so I said nothing , anyway I digress...
Anyway, even then I don't think it'll ever play exactly like on original hardware. But maybe it's close enough for practicing and such.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



the_randomizer said:


> Right, graphically, N64 games are cleaner, run at 480p and have smoother framerates, but...never mind.
> 
> 
> 
> They still could've done a better job, other N64 games sound fine, why do Rare games sound messed up?  Emulation accuracy should be done, the system is clearly capable of more accurate emulation.


That depends, a lot of N64 games ran at 240p.

As for Rare games... Rare did a lot of weird stuff on N64, they managed to push the N64 to its limits far beyond what even Nintendo themselves were able to do, but it does make emulating their games properly much harder.


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 9, 2017)

The Real Jdbye said:


> I might have to tell my cousin about that. He's a competitive Melee player (actually I got him into it, man do I regret that ), but one time I was over at my moms (my mom was renting an apartment from my aunt at that point so they were living in the same building), my brother went downstairs to join my cousin and his friends in Melee so I joined them, and they were talking about playing online with Dolphin and my cousin said it lagged on his PC. It wasn't very laggy, but it was very slightly stuttering when he was in a match (even offline), maybe it was related to this. They had no idea how to fix it though (and neither did I), but I did find it slightly amusing watching them download all sorts of crap (and using Google heavily) in order to get his GC controller adapter working on his PC, when AFAIK Dolphin already had support for that built in and all they probably needed to do was change some settings to get it working right. But I've never done it myself so I didn't really feel like I would be able to help them, so I said nothing , anyway I digress...
> Anyway, even then I don't think it'll ever play exactly like on original hardware. But maybe it's close enough for practicing and such.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> ...



And yet PJ64 and Mupen get the audio emulation right, and isn't interpolated linearly. *shrug* Cen64 even gets the audio right.

I've played the real deal and it doesn't sound raspy/gritty.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Aug 9, 2017)

LaPingas said:


> this.
> we reached some peaks by ourselves. no support whatsoever. and we had haters the entire time.
> and still, melee seems like it wont stop for some good years at least.
> 
> ...


What do you mean by that? "we reached some peaks by ourselves" 


the_randomizer said:


> And yet PJ64 and Mupen get the audio emulation right, and isn't interpolated linearly. *shrug* Cen64 even gets the audio right.
> 
> I've played the real deal and it doesn't sound raspy/gritty.


Well, N64 emulation has been around for a long time and emulators have had plenty of time to improve. Nintendo could have done better, but I don't think they did too badly. Yoshi's Story on Wii ran perfectly at a time when no N64 emulator or plugin could run the game without heavy graphical glitches. I can't really comment on N64 emulation on Wii U as I've never tried it, but the darkening filter is pretty dumb.


----------



## rileysrjay (Aug 9, 2017)

Pretty sure it's an error, but this still gives me some hope! Just release some form of VC on the switch Nintendo!


----------



## StarTrekVoyager (Aug 9, 2017)

The Real Jdbye said:


> I might have to tell my cousin about that. He's a competitive Melee player (actually I got him into it, man do I regret that ), but one time I was over at my moms (my mom was renting an apartment from my aunt at that point so they were living in the same building), my brother went downstairs to join my cousin and his friends in Melee so I joined them, and they were talking about playing online with Dolphin and my cousin said it lagged on his PC. It wasn't very laggy, but it was very slightly stuttering when he was in a match (even offline), maybe it was related to this. They had no idea how to fix it though (and neither did I), but I did find it slightly amusing watching them download all sorts of crap (and using Google heavily) in order to get his GC controller adapter working on his PC, when AFAIK Dolphin already had support for that built in and all they probably needed to do was change some settings to get it working right. But I've never done it myself so I didn't really feel like I would be able to help them, so I said nothing , anyway I digress...
> Anyway, even then I don't think it'll ever play exactly like on original hardware. But maybe it's close enough for practicing and such.


Read this 
https://dolphin-emu.org/blog/2017/07/30/ubershaders/


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Aug 9, 2017)

StarTrekVoyager said:


> Read this
> https://dolphin-emu.org/blog/2017/07/30/ubershaders/


I've noticed that, I thought it was just loading lag.
But I don't think that was what my cousin was experiencing, as it was happening constantly in a match, it wasn't just when loading a new area.
The stuttering was barely even noticeable, but it was just enough that it didn't feel smooth.


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 9, 2017)

Doshin the Giant!?
OH HELL YES!


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Aug 9, 2017)

StarTrekVoyager said:


> Read this
> https://dolphin-emu.org/blog/2017/07/30/ubershaders/


"Despite being around 90% complete, the last 90% still remained to be done, including some key features."
Heh, I know that feeling. People say the last 10% of work takes 90% of the time, and they aren't kidding. I run into that problem any time I code something.


----------



## dekuleon (Aug 9, 2017)

99% chance it is a error... look at those games... nonsense lololol


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 9, 2017)

H1B1Esquire said:


> It's 90% likely to be an error. Why would there be *no* Mario game? Kart could probably not happen (30% chance), Sunshine could not happen (40% chance), but Party would definitely be there.


Why not?


----------



## RustInPeace (Aug 9, 2017)

Starfox Adventures on VC! That's a game that I like that most people don't, I think. Another laughably bad character in Tricky, plus it was the first Star Fox game I played. Pretty sure it was, I know that and SF64 were very closely played, I'm not completely sure which was first. That's my Gamecube experience, I only played very few classics, a lot more middling games that I appreciate then because I didn't know any better, and now for different reasons. A bit nostalgia, 14 years ago is enough to be nostalgic over.


----------



## Arras (Aug 9, 2017)

The fact that it's just those 4 doesn't mean that's all the games they have planned, assuming this does hint at GC VC. If anything, those might have slipped through and stayed up because they're less known games, lol.


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Aug 9, 2017)

VinLark said:


> Why not?


Unsure of what you mean; are you relating to why those Mario games have a chance of not being listed on VC?
If so, I feel like Nintendo is in a place (financially) where they can make safe bets (shooting yourself in the foot with a release of Narnia is not a safe bet, while releasing something that requires less effort, time, resources, etc, is a safe bet) and not listen to those clamoring for Sunshine, Luigi's Mansion, or any other fan-favorite title.

If that's what you mean


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 9, 2017)

t


H1B1Esquire said:


> Unsure of what you mean; are you relating to why those Mario games have a chance of not being listed on VC?
> If so, I feel like Nintendo is in a place (financially) where they can make safe bets (shooting yourself in the foot with a release of Narnia is not a safe bet, while releasing something that requires less effort, time, resources, etc, is a safe bet) and not listen to those clamoring for Sunshine, Luigi's Mansion, or any other fan-favorite title.
> 
> If that's what you mean


thats what i meant


----------



## Seliph (Aug 9, 2017)

First of all holy shit wow.
Second of all, Narnia? I had that game when I was like ten, it was pretty bad but I kept on playing it because I didn't realize that. I'll be very surprised if that ends up on vc.


----------



## NutymcNuty (Aug 9, 2017)

JUST WORTH BUYING A SWITCH FOR TONY HAWK GUYS!


----------



## Xanthe (Aug 9, 2017)

Do not be fooled, Sonic DX is a DAMN good game.


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 9, 2017)

NutymcNuty said:


> JUST WORTH BUYING A SWITCH FOR TONY HAWK GUYS!



Please, THPS3 > all others.


----------



## NutymcNuty (Aug 9, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> What does that have to do with the list?
> 
> 
> 
> Please, THPS3 > all others.


NOT WRONG but thaw>is last best


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 9, 2017)

NutymcNuty said:


> NOT WRONG but thaw>is last best



Eh, couldn't get into the games past THPS4.


----------



## Xanthe (Aug 9, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> What does that have to do with the list?
> 
> 
> 
> Please, THPS3 > all others.



I don't mean to call you a fucking retard or anything, but the list does happen to say "Sonic Adventure DX". 

God damn.


----------



## TheLastFallen (Aug 9, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> What does that have to do with the list?
> 
> 
> 
> Please, THPS3 > all others.


Did you not read the list? No wonder this community is toxic.


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 9, 2017)

Xanthe said:


> I don't mean to call you a fucking retard or anything, but the list does happen to say "Sonic Adventure DX".
> 
> God damn.


I was stating a opinion, THUG series isn't that great, THPS3 should've been on that list, don't be mean.


----------



## Xanthe (Aug 9, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> Yes, I did, but your tone made it sound like SADX was a bad inclusion.


Where exactly does it sound like it was a bad inclusion? I was praising the game in my comment.


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 9, 2017)

Xanthe said:


> Where exactly does it sound like it was a bad inclusion? I was praising the game in my comment.



Yeah, that totally warranted your ad hominem attack. Excuse me for being human and making a mistake. Appreciate you calling me that for making a mistake, carry on.


----------



## Xanthe (Aug 9, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> Yeah, that totally warranted the douchey ad hominem attack. Excuse me for being human.


Last time I checked, you were the one questioning the point to my comment to which I replied that the game was on the list. If anything, you made it sound as if the game was never on the list.

It is completely on you if you did not want a reply.


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 9, 2017)

Xanthe said:


> Last time I checked, you were the one questioning the point to my comment to which I replied that the game was on the list. If anything, you made it sound as if the game was never on the list.



That doesn't justify you calling me a "blanking r*tard", that's just a jerk move to even call me that.  I made a mistake, give me a fucking break.

Heaven forbid I make a mistake. 

Edit: Anyways, whatever, I'm moving on to Gamecube.


----------



## Xanthe (Aug 9, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> That doesn't justify you calling me a "f*cking retard", that's just a jerk move to even call me that.  I made a mistake, give me a fucking break.


I'd say it's a dick move to question one's brief opinion and make it sound as if it didn't belong in the thread. But what do I know?


----------



## Viri (Aug 9, 2017)

Jaysus, those game choices, lol! Did Nintendo just whip out a poster of the Gamecube library and toss a dart at it, to see where it'll land?


----------



## Viri (Aug 9, 2017)

dp


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 9, 2017)

Xanthe said:


> I'd say it's a dick move to question one's brief opinion and make it sound as if it didn't belong in the thread. But what do I know?



I misread what you said and I take it back. It's called a mistake, dude, everyone makes them.  Oy vey.



Viri said:


> Jaysus, those game choices, lol! Did Nintendo just whip out a poster of the Gamecube library and toss a dart at it, to see where it'll land?



Pretty much, they just picked them at random just to piss people off


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Aug 9, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> That doesn't justify you calling me a "fucking retard", that's just a jerk move to even call me that.  I made a mistake, give me a fucking break.
> 
> Heaven forbid I make a mistake.
> 
> Edit: Anyways, whatever, I'm moving on to Gamecube.



His English isn't the best.. "I don't mean to call you a -expletive- retard.." 

Means he wasn't explicitly calling you one. 

Anyway, I wouldn't read too much into this. While yes, it's possible.. It's also possible that it's an error.


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 9, 2017)

Edit: Removed text since  we both spoke in PM and resolved the issue, all is well now.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Aug 9, 2017)

Carnelian said:


> They finally did it, they killed the GameCube controller.


Yeah, just until Nintendo releases the next Smash on the Switch.


----------



## Viri (Aug 9, 2017)

Well, since they're adding online to Snes games, is it too much to ask for online with Gamecube games? :/ Kirby's Air Ride online, and Zelda Four Swords Adventures would be pretty fun!


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 9, 2017)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> Yeah, just until Nintendo releases the next Smash on the Switch.



People really like holding on to that controller, it seems.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Aug 9, 2017)

Viri said:


> Well, since they're adding online to Snes games, is it too much to ask for online with Gamecube games? :/ Kirby's Air Ride online, and Zelda Four Swords Adventures would be pretty fun!


Kirby Air Ride isn't a game with a lot of love so it would be a good way to promote it.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



the_randomizer said:


> People really like holding on to that controller, it seems.


The GameCube controller won't die. Nintendo has been supporting it ever since the Wii days through the WiiU and now we can (unofficially) use the GameCube on various Switch games.


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 9, 2017)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> Kirby Air Ride isn't a game with a lot of love so it would be a good way to promote it.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...



Albeit through the Mayflash adapter, which I don't know how reliable it is, but the official one doesn't work on Switch yet.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Aug 9, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> Albeit through the Mayflash adapter, which I don't know how reliable it is, but the official one doesn't work on Switch yet.


The Mayflash adapter works perfectly, that is, no lag but it's limited to imitating the Pokkén controller.


----------



## LaPingas (Aug 10, 2017)

cvskid said:


> Competitively it's not worth getting into melee. Your hands will suffer in the long run because of it.


With that statement I can actually agree a bit.
But!
People are working about some "box" controllers just for those people. Problem is, as for now they are banned. But I'm sure they won't let ppl with broken hands just quit. One of them is a top player, Aziz Al Yami aka "Hax$".


----------



## whostolemywaffle (Aug 16, 2017)

they have so many new switch games that look awesome like rocket league for the switch and a bunch of others


----------

